# Fernseher gesucht



## Morgoth-Aut (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach neuen Fernsehern für eine Einrichtung bei uns.
Wie immer sollte das ganze Preiswert ausgeführt sein, 4k mit Netzwerkanschluss und VESA für Wandmontage sind die Vorgabe. HDR und Tuner können weggelassen werden falls es die überhaupt noch ohne gibt. Die TVs werden nur gelegentlich abends ein paar Stunden genutzt.

Im Schulungsraum sollte ein möglichst großer TV Platz finden ~85zoll. Darauf werden meist irgendwelche Schulungsvideos vom Laptop aus gestreamt  oder Videos per Youtube gezeigt. Raum ist vollständig abdunkelbar. Preis auf jedenfall <2000€

mMn wäre der hier schon eine gute Wahl:








						LG 86UN85006LA | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LG 86UN85006LA ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 86"/218cm • Auflösung: 3840x2160 • Panel: LCD, IPS • Hintergrundbeleuchtung: LED, Direct-lit… ✔ Fernseher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				





Dann werden für 2 Gemeinschaftsräume noch ~55 Zoll TVs gesucht. Dazu bekommen wir einen TV Receiver bereitgestellt der per HDMI angeschlossen wird. Sonst sollte noch übers Netzwerk und Internet gestreamt werden können. Beim Bedienen des OS sollte man nicht einschlafen wie es bei manchen älteren TVs ist.
Hier wird zwar etwas mehr auf die Bildqualität geschaut, Preisleistung steht aber auch weiterhin im Vordergrund.
Da es hier ~350 Modelle mit 4k 55Zoll gibt bin ich etwas überfordert. Ich schätze mal preislich sollten 500-700€ gut angesetzt sein.

Vorab schonmal danke, bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Juni 2021)

Zur Info, 

Aus den 2 Verschiedenen Modellen wurden dann doch 3, 55, 65 und 85 Zoll:

55 zoll https://geizhals.at/samsung-gu55tu6979-a2412385.html 399€
65 zoll https://geizhals.at/samsung-ue65tu7090-a2505513.html 699 €
85 zoll https://geizhals.at/samsung-gu85au7179-a2505645.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 1399€

Die TVs sollten diese/nächste Woche kommen. Sollten den Anforderungen gerecht werden.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. Februar 2022)

-----


----------

